# FreeBSD does not save crash dump, why ?



## chipitsine (May 14, 2017)

I'm running

FreeBSD-11 + Mellanox ConnectX-4 (lagg + vlan + carp)
when I enable carp, kernel crashes.

I would like to investigate crash dump, however, it is not saved (see attachement)

is there something special when saving network drivers crash dumps ?

Cheers,
Ilya Shipitsin


----------



## k.jacker (May 14, 2017)

That looks like it's to early in the booting process, bevor / is mounted.

I don't know anything about carp, but I assume you load the module from /boot/loader.conf since it is only 10s uptime.
Try comment it out, boot into FreeBSD and then `kldload carp`.
As long as you haven't disabled crashdumps, it should produce a crashdump it case the system crashes.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2017)

Crash dumps require a swap partition large enough to contain the dump of the entire memory. See crash(8), dumpon(8) and savecore(8).


----------

